# making an inventory for yarn



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,
I am confessin' that I am a yarn hoarder. Can't stay away from the lys. But any of you tell me how you write up a yarn inventory sheet so you will know where they are located when you start a new wip. I'll be using Excel spread sheet for this. Any help will be helpful. Bea Hop


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nope, don't do that! Yes, I have a bit of yarn, but I don't have a list of what I have.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Neither do I have a list of my yarn...but, I hope to inventory soon...


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

There are spreadsheets online that you can use. You could also list yours in Ravelry (under your profile).

http://www.diyplanner.com/node/5638


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

you can keep track of your projects on Ravelry including yarn and needles used.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I have no time to worry about it.
I have yarn organized by color. Like a rainbow. Starting with whites.
Cheap yarn, odds and ends and yarn I don't like much is in boxes.
Expensive one carefully stored in bags.
Cones stacked on top of each other.
When I decide on what I'm going to make, I think about color and search in that department for type that will work.
I have at least 300lbs of yarn.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I use 3X5 index cards and attach a swatch of yarn to it and all info such as yardage, size needles to use, size of yarn, care, cost and where purchased.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for this spreadsheet idea.


jmcret05 said:


> There are spreadsheets online that you can use. You could also list yours in Ravelry (under your profile).
> 
> http://www.diyplanner.com/node/5638


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

No index or spreadsheet. All my yarn is sorted by color, stored in open cardboard boxes which once stored reams of typing paper. These are placed on their side in the top of one 10 foot closet (3 deep, 2 high). If I run out of space in that closet, I have to stop buying yarn until I use some of it up.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> I use 3X5 index cards and attach a swatch of yarn to it and all info such as yardage, size needles to use, size of yarn, care, cost and where purchased.


My method too, with yarn described in terms of weight, length if known, dyelot, wpi and optimal needle size. (I would not dare record how much I'd spent!!)


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

I really wanted to make the yarn stash feature on Ravelry work for me. But I made to about 12 different yarns then kind of pooped out. I wish I was more motivated to finish the project, but there are so many other knitting, sewing and crochet projects I would rather work on. It's always a surprise when I go poking through my yarn looking for a project. (That's probably not a good thing.)


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

RenaChristine said:


> I really wanted to make the yarn stash feature on Ravelry work for me. But I made to about 12 different yarns then kind of pooped out. I wish I was more motivated to finish the project, but there are so many other knitting, sewing and crochet projects I would rather work on. It's always a surprise when I go poking through my yarn looking for a project. (That's probably not a good thing.)


I get surprised too just when I think I have my stash under control! Lovely feeling ... BTW the afghan in your avatar is magnificent!


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you trying to create/design a worksheet for this? I've designed small databases so I tend to think along those lines. 
...First, list all details (one per column) that you would want to know about the yarn. Group them any way that makes sense to you. 
...Hint: I ALWAYS have a Comments or Notes column for things that don't fit any other category (example: sister Jan's favorite color). If I find myself entering a lot of comments about the same thing (example: weight/thickness--sport, worsted, bulky, etc.), I might add another column for that detail.
...Then comes the tedious, time-consuming task: Enter the data, one yarn per row. As you do, if you think of other details important to you, add more columns.
...What makes data most useful is CONSISTENCY. Decide on YOUR standard spellings, abbreviations, punctuation, etc. and stick to them. (Examples: Saint Louis, St. Louis, or St Louis? Al Ramah, Al-Ramah, or Alramah?) When possible use the same units of measure (grams/ounces, yards/meters)--or list all common alternatives you might normally look for (needle/hook sizes: metric, US, British?).
...What's most important is that your database works for YOU. 
...As you know, in Excel you can sort and re-sort any way you want, every time you are looking for something. Suppose you need at least 1800 yards of a non-wool, white, worsted weight yarn. If you sort by fiber, color, weight/thickness, and total length (yards/meters), it will be easy to see if you have what you need for that project.
...You could also inventory patterns, or tools and accessories (knitting needles, crochet hooks, etc.) The details will be different from yarn (needles: straight? double-pointed? circular? metal? plastic? bamboo?) but follow the same process to set up the worksheet. Then when you need to know whether you have a set of bamboo DPNs, US size 2, for that new sock pattern...


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I do index cards also, with a yarn sample,by manufacturer and color samples, number of skeins, yardage and yarn cost. If some yarn needs to be donated or sold then there is a value there. many times looking at the cards has saved rumaging thru tubs of yarn


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ravelry has done half the work for you, since only the rarest of discontinued/antique yarns aren't already in the database. All you have to do is enter your quantity and where you've stowed it. As you use it, you'll need to remember to subtract it from the listed stash. _That_ would probably never happen in my chaotic life!

However, like others, I'd rather live with my relatively organized stash (wool/synthetics/cotton/miscellaneous) than spend possible knitting time organizing. Should I ever again break a wrist and be unable to knit, then I might have a go at sorting out the stash; last time I was too busy trying to keep up with school assignments - typing one handed - and had no time to think of yarn.

Of course, were someone to be with me and helping, it would be fun and probably not take more than a week at about six hours a day. Anyone want to visit Montreal?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My yarn is organized in plastic tubs, but I have no system for knowing what I actually have in all those tubs. That is a good project, but working full time I have no time to do it! Someday!!!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Ravelry!


----------



## Lueeze (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this spreadsheet!


----------



## Lueeze (Oct 2, 2015)

I have mine in containers by color!


----------



## Lueeze (Oct 2, 2015)

I need to discipline myself to only replace not add!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Have to be honest I have never thought about doing a spreadsheet for my stash................I have it in a 3 drawer plastic container and I check every so often when I start a project that might need some of it. Just me...... Its tidy and thats all the time I'm going to spend on it.


----------



## greyhoundlover (Nov 5, 2011)

I use steno notebooks to record my yarns as I buy them. I write down the name of the yarn, the # of skeins, the yardage, the suggested needle size and gauge, the composition of the yarn(wool, cotton, % of blends) and if I bought for a specific pattern, what and where to find it. I also put in a small sample of the yarn, so I know what the actual color is. I store my yarn in tubs, and keep a separate notebook of what is in each tub by number. Each tub is labeled and numbered also. I started this years ago when I realized I didn't know what I had. For someone with a large stash, it would be a chore, but for someone just starting out, it's a simple way to keep track.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Simple,I keep my yarn by type, in plastic buckets and on wooden shelves. Cottons are in one, wools in another,etc.etc.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont, I just dive in to see if what I've got is suitable or if I have enough to make whatever I have in mind, if not I just buy more. I keep telling myself to get it in some sort of order but deep down I think I like it the way it is &#128563;


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Like others, I too store my yarns in plastic see through tubs by color. Additionally, I created a Word document which is also organized by color & yarn weight. Included for each yarn is the Brand, Yarn Name, Fiber content, Color name, # of skeins, # of yards per skein. 
Yes, it was time consuming originally, but when ever more is added to the stash, I begin by logging it on my Yarn file, then store it in the appropriate tub which takes no time at all.

When I go to the yarn store I carry a copy with me so I know what I already have.
EX:

BLACKS/GRAYS: 8/18/15
Lace Weight ~
1. Knit Picks Gloss Lace - merino/silk: sterling (5) 440 yd/ea
2. Patons Lace - acrylic/mohair/wool: patina (2) 498 yd/ea

Fingering ~
1. Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn - merino/nylon: Charcoal #5631 (1) 437 yd/ea
2. Drops Fabel Long Print - wool/polyamide: silver fox #602 (2) 224 yd/ea
3. Ice Sock Yarn - superwash wool/polyamide: Gray shades & cream (4) 284 yd/ea
4. Knit Picks Stroll - merino/nylon: pearlescent tonal (4) 462 yd/ea


----------



## Hayden66 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have the app Mind My Stash on my iPad. You can record all the yarn details and even add a photo. The app also will record your needle inventory.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

A daunting task, no matter which method you use. I should know...
The beauty of using Ravelry's system is when you're viewing a pattern on Ravelry, there's a line/link "in my stash" which will take you to all the yarn you have listed in your stash that is of a similar weight/type.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have my stash (most of it, anyway) on my iPhone, on the Vogue Knitting Buddy App. Very easy to use, and I have pictures of my yarn there, too. I use it when i shop, to be sure I don't buy duplicate yarn (or to see if the dye lot of yarn I might buy is the same as the dye lot I have.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I use the app "Knitting Patterns Database". I use the free version. Have it on my Nook and my phone. That way I have it with me when I am out and need to know what I have. I spent one whole day organizing my stash, even weighed the partial balls. Sure makes it easier to know what I have.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ravelry has done half the work for you, since only the rarest of discontinued/antique yarns aren't already in the database.
> 
> Of course, were someone to be with me and helping, it would be fun and probably not take more than a week at about six hours a day. Anyone want to visit Montreal?


I'll help with yours if you help with mine! Actually that does sound like fun. We could ohh & ahh over forgotten finds, make trades, think about what to make & feel relieved that we aren't the only ones with this not so secret addiction. I've always wanted to visit your fine city...


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

I started to list my on Ravelry and gave up. I just go thru mine every so often to remind myself what I have.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

CindysKnitN said:


> you can keep track of your projects on Ravelry including yarn and needles used.


Can you keep this info private in Ravelry? I've heard of people looking for yarn in other's stashes, and really don't want that to happen. Much of the yarn I have was given to me through volunteering, and the labels were long gone. If I were going to have a formal inventory, the 3 x 5 cards would probably be the best for me. I could attach a little sample of the yarn and include as much info as I have. Not sure I want to spend the time doing that when I could be knitting.

Otherwise, most of my yarn is sorted by color, with a few VIP's in their own boxes or bags. It's really not that hard to get around in, and I enjoy visiting my yarn stash every once in awhile any ways!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I must say that I am glad that I finally started useing the Ravelry stash data base. What a great tool they have given us! Not only keeping up with what I have stuffed out of sight, but also the go to place for that one skein of discontinued yarn that is needed to finish a project. Most people will help you out, even if it it isn't listed for sale. Also it be able to see what others have knitted with that yarn. A big thank you to Ravelry and I haven't even scratched the surface of what they offer.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cinwilso said:


> I started to list my on Ravelry and gave up. I just go thru mine every so often to remind myself what I have.


Funny! Waiting for bad weather and I will do the same :lol:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

good idea, thanks.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I have mine in clear plastic tubs by yarn weight stacked on shelves in my closet....and in my ottoman.....and in an antique soda cooler.....and in a large basket.....and in a cabinet. I have discovered that I should have bought stock in the plastic tub companies and vitamin companies! The tub companies for the storage - the vitamins to keep me living for another 200 years to use all this stuff that was just too pretty to pass up. I think I'm going to make a "I'm going to start knitting this next" plastic tub....which is always changing when the next new fantastic pattern or idea comes along!


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Ravelry is great. Not only can you list bit, you have the ability to post a picture. Rather than just sitting and entering all yarns at one time, make time to enter a new purchase and a number of stashed items. 

Over time not only will all your stash get listed, but you can have listed WHERE your stash is. I list by container number as my stash and wips are in plastic bins that are numbered.

Ravelry enables the user to look up stash by weight, color, and more so pairing yarn with a pattern lets you see who has used which yarns, their notes (if they use this feature) and more.

Now when I am at at a LYS or Stitches I use the Ravelrous app and can be sure if I already have a yarn, colorway, what lot number and more.

Addtionally, heaven forbid it should happen, but if you have a fire and lost your stash, it can back up your claim with the insurance compamy. Additionally, if I die before my DH, a trusted friend will handle what to do with my yarn. He has no idea of its value and would more than likely just throw it away. She can help to ensure that he will recoup some of what I paid out and a knitter will enjoy the yarn I left behind.

Is it time consuming? Yes. Is it worth the effort? I believe it is for several concrete and potential reasons.

For me it has been well worth it. My cousin is undergoing chemo and is entering her yarns...because we know it is a matter of when, not if she will pass. Hopefully the chemo will give her time, but if not, we know what she has where and what it cost her. Morbid, maybe, but practical for the long run.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

My yarn is stored by company in numbered bins and listed on an Excel spreadsheet with the following columns: Bin, Company, Name, Fiber, Color, Weight, Number of Balls, Yards Each, Total Yards and Notes. It's usually sorted by company, name and color, but is easily resorted for other info.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ravelry has done half the work for you, since only the rarest of discontinued/antique yarns aren't already in the database. All you have to do is enter your quantity and where you've stowed it. As you use it, you'll need to remember to subtract it from the listed stash. _That_ would probably never happen in my chaotic life!
> 
> However, like others, I'd rather live with my relatively organized stash (wool/synthetics/cotton/miscellaneous) than spend possible knitting time organizing. Should I ever again break a wrist and be unable to knit, then I might have a go at sorting out the stash; last time I was too busy trying to keep up with school assignments - typing one handed - and had no time to think of yarn.
> 
> Of course, were someone to be with me and helping, it would be fun and probably not take more than a week at about six hours a day. Anyone want to visit Montreal?


Speaking of Ravelry's yarn stash feature, most of the yarn I have 'stashed' is not in Rav's inventory, hence, when I select a pattern, Rav never suggests any of the yarns I have 'stashed'. Is there a solution you could suggest to help?


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have WAY too much to inventory


----------



## patvda (Jul 4, 2015)

If you belong to Ravelry, you can go to "my Notebook" and there is a place for you to enter your yarns including a number of items such as number of skeins, yardage, brand, color, etc. Ravelry is free, if you haven't joined, great blog, tutorials, free patterns, etc.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What about an old fashioned binder with a sample of the yarn, it's description, how much, etc., per page? 

I am in desperate need of doing something like this. I have made a vow not to buy any more yarn, and am even forgoing the Rhinebeck wool festival this year!!


----------



## patvda (Jul 4, 2015)

I hadn't read all of the replies before I sent my first reply. Ravelry is a good place to go. So many people responded about Ravelry and I really enjoyed reading all of the different responses.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I am on my way over Jessica-Jean, but then you would have to come over to the UK and return the favour.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

When done with yours, want to do mine? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't know about the Ravelry spreadsheet until long after I'd done my own. I used excel. First sorted my yarn into numbered baskets, starting with super bulky down to lace, then novelty stuff. Separate basket for ww cotton, wool, incredibly old, giant skeins, etc. Spread sheet is by basket, each yarn identified with info available: brand, type, yarn weight, color, fiber content, weight and yardage of skein, number of skeins, recommended needle, recommended hook. I update when I use some, or ,more often, add some. Email.it to myself so I can access it wherever I am on my phone. Recently undertook a project to move all the free patterns I've downloaded to the cloud after making a spreadsheet of them by type, yarn and needle requirements, and notes, including a column identifying those suitable for travel (fairly simple, not requiring huge volumes of yarn). And, of recourse, a tab with the needles and hooks I have. Good luck!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I copy and paste a picture of the yarn. I get the pictures on line. I put the date, amount and price next to it. I also link the patterns I make to it.

I have all my yarn inventory available at a glance.


----------



## jlw (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello -- I put mine in clear plastic bags --(so I can see the colour and ply), weigh it, write the details on the outside. It works for me.
JLW


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

DW organized my stash - sock yarn in one bin, wool of all wts. in another, ditto acrylics, white wool for dyeing, tapestry wt for crewel embroidery, and works in progress.

This is as much organization as I've needed.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

st1tch said:


> I dont, I just dive in to see if what I've got is suitable or if I have enough to make whatever I have in mind, if not I just buy more. I keep telling myself to get it in some sort of order but deep down I think I like it the way it is 😳


This is also my "system".


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Having tried different organization of my yarn over the last several years, I have finally found the solution for me. I had tried by color, indexing it (never up-dated it), finally what made sense to me (and everyone is different), is to put all fingerling together as well as worsted weight, bulky, etc. Then when I have a pattern using a particular weight yarn, I can see what I have available at a glance.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I spent a rainy weekend last year inventorying my yarn, separating it by weight and fiber and entering it all into my Ravelry stash. This has proven to be a very good use of my time. When in a store, if I see something I like, I use my smart phone to can check Ravelry to see if I have that color. Like many of us, I tend to buy the same color over and over. Another feature of Ravelry is that you can look up a yarn and see projects others have made. Sometimes you won't like the look, and others it confirms your decision to buy.
I've never had a shop owner deny me their WIFI code.
Ravelry automatically decreases your stash if tell it that you used yarn from your stash


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> I use 3X5 index cards and attach a swatch of yarn to it and all info such as yardage, size needles to use, size of yarn, care, cost and where purchased.


The 3 x 5 cards sounds like a good idea. I've been meaning to inventory my yarn and have an unused photo album with slots for 4 x 6 pictures. The index cards would easily fit, with description, quantity (weight & yardage) and a swatch, organized by color. It would save me so much time rather than looking for something I KNOW I have, somewhere. Then when I use it I could just take that card out.
Maybe I should finally get started!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> I use 3X5 index cards and attach a swatch of yarn to it and all info such as yardage, size needles to use, size of yarn, care, cost and where purchased.


Wow! My hat is off to you. One reason I've never tried to do that is that half of my stash is either hand-me-down yarn. Once you get a reputation as a knitter/crocheter, you become the beneficiary of every heir whose grandmother used to knit. I once was given 6 tall trash bags of yarn from a woman whose ex-husband owned a yarn shop!

I sort my yarn in very large semi-transparent plastic bins first by fiber and then by (approximate) weight. And I keep all of the left-over yarn from previous projects in case repairs or enlargements are required. That's as close to an inventory as I'm likely to ever get.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

RenaChristine said:


> I really wanted to make the yarn stash feature on Ravelry work for me. But I made to about 12 different yarns then kind of pooped out. I wish I was more motivated to finish the project, but there are so many other knitting, sewing and crochet projects I would rather work on. It's always a surprise when I go poking through my yarn looking for a project. (That's probably not a good thing.)


I'm with you! But I didn't even get that far. I think it's a great tool, but it's so much work for each yarn. I like the inventory idea, but I have yet to do it.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

peppered said:


> I have no time to worry about it.
> I have yarn organized by color. Like a rainbow. Starting with whites.
> Cheap yarn, odds and ends and yarn I don't like much is in boxes.
> Expensive one carefully stored in bags.
> ...


You are my kind of yarn lover Bravo


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow. I feel like such a novice. I keep my yarn in those plastic zippered bags you get with linens (my friends know to save them for me.) I sort by yarn weight, and write -- yes, write -- an alphabetical list of the yarn. I rubber band balls to keep from having a mass of snarls and put colors in plastic bags. ,ever even thought of keeping it all on the computer machine!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Mwende said:


> Wow. I feel like such a novice. I keep my yarn in those plastic zippered bags you get with linens (my friends know to save them for me.) I sort by yarn weight, and write -- yes, write -- an alphabetical list of the yarn. I rubber band balls to keep from having a mass of snarls and put colors in plastic bags. ,ever even thought of keeping it all on the computer machine!


Rubber bands can age, get brittle and stain things when old.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I made up an Excel spreadsheet with the name, color, content, # of skeins, yardage per skein, recommended needle size, and stitch gauge. Sorry to say I lazy, but I don't think it would take long to bring it up to date. However, I didn't list any of my sock yarn either.


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

I like Ravelry as well.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've finally learned to print out the info for each yarn I buy on-line. So often the band does not give the yarn weight or other information; it may also be in another language. I put that print out with the yarn when it arrives and store them together in the bins by yarn weight. I've found that I'm terrible at either guessing or doing wpi's to find the yarn weight - when I look at my stash it surely seems some are bigger in diameter than others that are the sold as the same weight.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

marciawm said:


> I spent a rainy weekend last year inventorying my yarn, separating it by weight and fiber and entering it all into my Ravelry stash. This has proven to be a very good use of my time. When in a store, if I see something I like, I use my smart phone to can check Ravelry to see if I have that color. Like many of us, I tend to buy the same color over and over. Another feature of Ravelry is that you can look up a yarn and see projects others have made. Sometimes you won't like the look, and others it confirms your decision to buy.
> I've never had a shop owner deny me their WIFI code.
> Ravelry automatically decreases your stash if tell it that you used yarn from your stash


When I first found KP I learned about Ravelry too. The Stash feature is, in the end, a great time saver and money saver.

I started to inventory slowly, a few yarns at a time, so the initial process was fun, not overwhelming. Most of my purchases were online, so when new yarns came it was a delight to hold them, feel them, photograph them, then add to my collection.

When I had to move, my stash went into storage for a year! Because everything was inventoried, I knew what was there. When stash and I were reunited, I could find what I wanted in the numbered bins.

This is what an excel sheet would do as well, but Ravelry adds the convenience of looking up what is in my stash online, when I am considering a new purchase. There is also a "comments" tab, to see what other knitters thought - good and bad - of that particular yarn.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You should use Ravelry like I do. You can list all your yarns on there with photos if you like. You can find patterns that match what you have in your stash. It's so easy to look up what you have...


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

I would start by categorizing by fiber type (ie acrylic, wool, nylon 10%/wool 90%), then color(s), then quantity in whatever definition you prefer (6 - 8 oz balls, 2000 yds, whatever).

You could classify your patterns by WHAT (sweater, baby blanket, toy), WHERE (book (title), notebook, etc) FIBER (recommended weight/size & about how much needed), and COMMENTS (not yet made, best done on circs, trouble with neckband, whatever)

Congrats on organizing!


----------



## cigarflower (Jan 13, 2014)

I created an excel spreadsheet with formulas. I had sent it out once, but here it is again. I worked in finance therefore, spreadsheet was way of life. Don't let it overwhelm you. 
If you use excel, this spreadsheet is ready to go. 

I left some information for sample. Line 10 has the complete formula if you decide to use the formulas. 

Or I can make a blank sheet without any formulas that you can use it without excel. 

Please let me know if I can further help you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> However, like others, I'd rather live with my relatively organized stash (wool/synthetics/cotton/miscellaneous) than spend possible knitting time organizing. Should I ever again break a wrist and be unable to knit, then I might have a go at sorting out the stash; last time I was too busy trying to keep up with school assignments - typing one handed - and had no time to think of yarn Of course, were someone to be with me and helping, it would be fun and probably not take more than a week at about six hours a day. Anyone want to visit Montreal?


  Oh, I'd love to, JJ; but with the knee being replaced in December, I'll be out of circulation *and broke* for *a while!*


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

That's exactly what I did
had a tab for each weight then listed them by manufacturer, # of skeins including partial skeins, fiber content, color and any other interesting detail of each yarn, example glow in the dark, sparkles etc. then location Bin#, room etc
When I found a project I wanted to do all I had to do was to look at my excel spreadsheet. I knew exactly what I had and were to look for it


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I did an Excel spreadsheet when I organized my yarn a couple of years ago. I ended up with 8 plastic bins and labeled each bin with a number from 1 through 8. On my spreadsheet, I itemized what was in each bin by Brand of yarn, fiber content, how many skeins, what colors, etc. Now I am in the process of changing to the plastic drawer units, so I have to reorganize it all from the bins to the drawers. I will probably do the same for the drawers.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I use Ravelry and love it. Now if I could only remember to remove the yarns I've used it would be up to date


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

peppered said:


> I have no time to worry about it.
> I have yarn organized by color. Like a rainbow. Starting with whites.
> Cheap yarn, odds and ends and yarn I don't like much is in boxes.
> Expensive one carefully stored in bags.
> ...


WOW u must be so organized!!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Like you, I have thought about this but that's as far as I ever got! It sounds like a lot of work to me, and since looking through yarn is half the fun I decided not to deprive myself.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I made an inventory from excel and listed all my yarn that is worth anything, but I found that it is hard to keep it current. so that would be my only warning/recommendation

I really like the one that is linked here and did download it, but I will say it is more work that I have energy to do

The above reason is why I don't have it listed on Ravelry. Lots of work and I just don't have the energy to do it.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

double post and I don't know how I did that


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

trish439 said:


> WOW u must be so organized!!


I have LOTS of yarn that has no label and many I don't know exactly the composition. I buy mill ends and lots of cones up to 5 lb each so I couldn't even try to go by fiber or yardage.
The color scheme works for me great. Once decided on color it is so easy to see what type of fiber I have there that will go with my pattern.
I do have all washcloths type cotton in one place and mohair separate too. That's as good as it gets.
Somehow I am able to remember what is where and how much I have, which makes it easier.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

phyllisab said:


> I use 3X5 index cards and attach a swatch of yarn to it and all info such as yardage, size needles to use, size of yarn, care, cost and where purchased.


you are very organized with your yarn. It must be nice to know what you have and where to locate it in your stash.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I have tried.
By color
By weight
By yarn type.
Now...worsted wool in bins.
Sock yarn in drawers 
Projects in baskets.
My son visited us in Florida 
(Cannot store yarn in cardboard,as the roaches love to eat it,live in it,poop in it).
He stayed in my room,so I shoved baskets under the bed,etc.
I like plowing through the stash every so often.
I smile.
Occassionally,I will put an unknown yarn in a zip lock and donate it.
The rest of the time,I am knitting.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

See, I thought there was a good reason not to use rubber bands. Thanks for the heads up, and I'll Find another way to secure yarn balls. Kate


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jlw said:


> Hello -- I put mine in clear plastic bags --(so I can see the colour and ply), weigh it, write the details on the outside. It works for me.
> JLW


Welcome to KP!!

I too use plastic or ZipLock®/Hefty® baggies. I suspect that many do what I do when starting a new project: choose the color wanted first and wt is secondary. Yarns sorted/stored by color is much easier to locate than by fiber content of wt/ply/etc.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

You know what else I like for storing yarn?
When you buy pillow cases or sheets and heating blankets, they come in thick plastic bags with zippers, some have handles.
Over the years I never threw them out and now they came handy.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

johng said:


> Are you trying to create/design a worksheet for this? I've designed small databases so I tend to think along those lines.
> ...First, list all details (one per column) that you would want to know about the yarn. Group them any way that makes sense to you.
> ...Hint: I ALWAYS have a Comments or Notes column for things that don't fit any other category (example: sister Jan's favorite color). If I find myself entering a lot of comments about the same thing (example: weight/thickness--sport, worsted, bulky, etc.), I might add another column for that detail.
> ...Then comes the tedious, time-consuming task: Enter the data, one yarn per row. As you do, if you think of other details important to you, add more columns.
> ...


This is pretty much what I created. I think I may go back and add the "total yardage" column. I wish I'd known about Ravelry's inventory list before I did it, though!


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

beathop said:


> Hi,
> I am confessin' that I am a yarn hoarder. Can't stay away from the lys. But any of you tell me how you write up a yarn inventory sheet so you will know where they are located when you start a new wip. I'll be using Excel spread sheet for this. Any help will be helpful. Bea Hop


First of all, beathop, welcome to KP! You are not a hoarder, you are a COLLECTOR of yarn. :-D

Second (and I have not read all the pages of responses on this thread yet so I may be repeating), check "Search" for Excel spreadsheet for yarn. I remember reading a while back that someone had set up a spreadsheet for her yarn.

Finally, I put my stash on Ravelry. I now have pictures to go with my yarn inventory and can use the Stash2Go app on my phone when I need to check when I'm "collecting" more yarn for my stash. Also, if/when my computer and/or external hard drive crashes, all my info is still on Raveltry.

Good luck!


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Started to organize my stash by fiber content. One container holds organic cotton, one holds cotton, one has sock-yarn in it (which is wool and wool blends); several Acrylic yarn containers ... 
Thought about cataloging everything, but was overwhelmed!! I have a rough idea what's in my stash


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Some of the collectors on KP seem to be wonderfully organised! Fortunately my stash is only 5 boxes. However, the pattern library is another problem altogether ...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

There is no rhyme or reason for what I have. I have tubs of it and suitcases full that I haven't gotten into for a long time and I hate to admit how long so I won't. An inventory would put me in the nut house. I have way too many needles and I see them frequently but yarn? Heck no.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

My stash is only as big as what I can remember. So it is relatively small.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Like some other members, I created an Excel spreadsheet with columns to contain the relevant details about each yarn purchased. I don't have a column for location. I store my yarn in storage bins organized by yarn weight, which is prominently labeled on the bin. This works for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Padittle said:


> I'll help with yours if you help with mine! Actually that does sound like fun. We could ohh & ahh over forgotten finds, make trades, think about what to make & feel relieved that we aren't the only ones with this not so secret addiction. I've always wanted to visit your fine city...


That works for me! ... PM me if serious.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

soozilovestoknit said:


> Ravelry is great. .... Is it time consuming? Yes. Is it worth the effort? I believe it is for several concrete and potential reasons.
> 
> For me it has been well worth it. My cousin is undergoing chemo and is entering her yarns...because we know it is a matter of when, not if she will pass. Hopefully the chemo will give her time, but if not, we know what she has where and what it cost her. Morbid, maybe, but practical for the long run.


Thank you for sharing that. It is totally logical to face and be prepared for the inevitable. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beachkoz said:


> Speaking of Ravelry's yarn stash feature, most of the yarn I have 'stashed' is not in Rav's inventory, hence, when I select a pattern, Rav never suggests any of the yarns I have 'stashed'. Is there a solution you could suggest to help?


Sorry. Not a clue. I have only added a few odd balls to my 'stash' on Ravelry. They're so old, none seemed to be in Ravelry's database. Serves me right for buying yarn from second-hand sources!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nmorris said:


> I am on my way over Jessica-Jean, but then you would have to come over to the UK and return the favour.


Why not? There's a new airline that makes it far more affordable: http://wowair.co.uk/travel-info/airports/montreal-yul/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marciawm said:


> ... Ravelry automatically decreases your stash if tell it that you used yarn from your stash


Really?? I didn't know that. All the more reason to add at least the labeled yarns to it. The unlabeled ... well, I've been trying to use them up first anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mwende said:


> Wow. I feel like such a novice. I keep my yarn in those plastic zippered bags you get with linens (my friends know to save them for me.) I sort by yarn weight, and write -- yes, write -- an alphabetical list of the yarn. I rubber band balls to keep from having a mass of snarls and put colors in plastic bags. Never even thought of keeping it all on the computer machine!


Unless you can be certain you'll use up those rubber-banded bits within a year or so, replace the rubber bands by old shoelaces, scrap ends of yarn, ribbon, bias-tape, home-made scotch-taped paper bands, _anything_ other than rubber-bands. Ditto for keeping needles paired up. If I could have a dime for every pair of knitting needles that I've acquired with old, semi-melted rubber-band residue ... I could buy a full set of Dyak Craft's Heavy Metal interchangeables!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Oh, I'd love to, JJ; but with the knee being replaced in December, I'll be out of circulation *and broke* for *a while!*


Knees heal. My stash and my house are here for a longer while than you'll be out of circulation. Heal well, and let me know. We could have a blast!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ... the yarn weight - when I look at my stash it surely seems some are bigger in diameter than others that are the sold as the same weight.


The diameter of screws is easily measured and can be exactly the same from maker to maker. Not so yarn thicknesses. The numbers are just approximations; that's why every patter always says to swatch to get gauge, _even_ if you're using the exact same yarn and needles the project was designed for.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't have the time or inclination to write down all the yarn I have in the house. It would take me about 4 weeks to find and catalogue it all and that takes away valuable knitting and crochet time. I am working on using up a lot of my stash but even that will take some time.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

peppered said:


> You know what else I like for storing yarn?
> When you buy pillow cases or sheets and heating blankets, they come in thick plastic bags with zippers, some have handles.
> Over the years I never threw them out and now they came handy.


I recently bought some plastic storage bags that sound just like this. Found them at Lowes Home Improvement store close by, they are not expensive. They fit the shelf above my clothes closet pole perfectly. If you are curious, they were in the closet supplies department. I almost missed them! They were tucked in a small space - a package of 4 takes almost no space. Very happy with how they work.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why not? There's a new airline that makes it far more affordable: http://wowair.co.uk/travel-info/airports/montreal-yul/


Just had a humorous thought- I suppose it wouldn't do any good for one of us to be a professional de-stasher and organizer for yarn and craft goods, would it? I wonder if visiting others yarn stashes would be as much fun as visiting my own??? :lol:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Just had a humorous thought- I suppose it wouldn't do any good for one of us to be a professional de-stasher and organizer for yarn and craft goods, would it? I wonder if visiting others yarn stashes would be as much fun as visiting my own??? :lol:


Haha! I'm thinking more fun, but then you'd probably end up wanting to take some of it home.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Haha! I'm thinking more fun, but then you'd probably end up wanting to take some of it home.


And if I was offered some to take some home, I'm sure I couldn't refuse!!!


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

All my yarn are in large plastic containers. I have the colors in each bin written on the front of bins. I enjoy going and looking at them. On a spreadsheet you cannot see the exact color. Plus, while looking for one color, I might notice a yarn that I forgot about how nice the color was. I have been trying to lower my stash. I have made two lapghans for the veterans hospital with small balls of yarn. Still have quite a bit of small balls of yarn. I have sixteen large containers with yarn. But, I also have seven filled with finished items to be donated around November. I am anxiously waiting for the A. C. Moore store to open two miles from my house.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think I will post a picture of my yarn stash as there would be gasps all over the place. It is so bad that I cannot open the door when company comes. I think that sorting it by colour could work for me but then I would need 2 rooms.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a long ton of yarn too, and just reorganized my craft closet this afternoon. No inventory, although it is a great idea. Guess I'm not ambitious enough...after all, that is time that could be spent knitting!


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Amen to that. Mine is past the closet stage, it is into "under the beds (2), under the dresser (2), all along the walls (3), piled on the bed (no one can get in it) and that does not include my nice yarn which has taken over the bedroom. Time to clear out, donate and sort and get therapy. But .......


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

[iblimey] "Time to clear out, donate and sort and get therapy."

But knitting *IS* therapy. You just need more time in... I mean, more knitting time...
I vaguely remember that someone uses STASH as an acronym but can't remember exactly what it stands for. 
Ditto for STABLE, which I do remember begins the same but ends with "Beyond Life Expectancy" LOL


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I recently bought some plastic storage bags that sound just like this. Found them at Lowes Home Improvement store close by, they are not expensive. They fit the shelf above my clothes closet pole perfectly. If you are curious, they were in the closet supplies department. I almost missed them! They were tucked in a small space - a package of 4 takes almost no space. Very happy with how they work.


I'll go check them out!
Had no idea they would be for sale somwhere.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

johng said:


> [iblimey] "Time to clear out, donate and sort and get therapy."
> 
> But knitting *IS* therapy. You just need more time in... I mean, more knitting time...
> I vaguely remember that someone uses STASH as an acronym but can't remember exactly what it stands for.
> Ditto for STABLE, which I do remember begins the same but ends with "Beyond Life Expectancy" LOL


Don't know the meaning of STASh, but SABLE means "Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy"! :-D


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I recently bought some plastic storage bags that sound just like this. Found them at Lowes Home Improvement store close by, they are not expensive. They fit the shelf above my clothes closet pole perfectly. If you are curious, they were in the closet supplies department. I almost missed them! They were tucked in a small space - a package of 4 takes almost no space. Very happy with how they work.


I use the ones where you suck the air out. Stored under the bed.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a small bedroom where my stash is in bins. But, half the time I go in and look for a particular color and the bins are spread on the floor. My friend came over and said I should just consider the room "A walk in closet". So, I close the door when company comes. It sounds like your walk in closet is just a little bigger. :roll:


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Every time I've tried that, after about the first 3 or 4 yarns, I would find one that I forgot I had and then leave the yarn listing project to go and find a pattern to go with the yarn I just found.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

suepro said:


> Every time I've tried that, after about the first 3 or 4 yarns, I would find one that I forgot I had and then leave the yarn listing project to go and find a pattern to go with the yarn I just found.


Sounds about right!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Just had a humorous thought- I suppose it wouldn't do any good for one of us to be a professional de-stasher and organizer for yarn and craft goods, would it? I wonder if visiting others yarn stashes would be as much fun as visiting my own??? :lol:


A visitor - knowledgable in things yarny - would be good. And might help me to dispose of some things that really haven't a ghost of a chance of me ever turning them into a useful item. On my own, I'm not able to do it.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi all I put mine in a clear rolling basket with diff size drawers in the laundry room. By color. Finally found my missing unfinished stash. I really need to finish just need to find out where as there Irish knitted vest and hard to count the rows . I still have more to go through. Where does everybody keep all the needles? Looking to buy more circular ones what are the best kind.? Thank you for help. Been to Montreal love it,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Malmac said:


> Hi all I put mine in a clear rolling basket with diff size drawers in the laundry room. By color. Finally found my missing unfinished stash. I really need to finish just need to find out where as there Irish knitted vest and hard to count the rows . I still have more to go through. Where does everybody keep all the needles? Looking to buy more circular ones what are the best kind.? Thank you for help. Been to Montreal love it,


I just gave away about ten pounds of straight needles to someone who needed them for others to knit for vets.
I still have plenty - in vases, in designed-for-needles holders, and I'm sure there are some still in assorted WIPs.
Circular needles may still be in their original packages, or hanging from a re-purposed CD rack, or in a fish-bait book, or in pocket-pages in a couple of fat loose-leaf binders, and indubitably in some more WIPs. 
Interchangeable sets are mostly in their original packages.

Asking which circulars are the best kind is akin to asking which bra is best. The answer is not the same for each individual.
In cold weather and when flying, *I* prefer the Denise Interchangeables: http://www.knitdenise.com/ I also like that they have crochet hooks that connect to the cables. With two sets of hooks and one of needles, I can knit, crochet, do afghan stitch, or do double-ended afghan hook work! But they only begin with US #5.
The rest of the time, I prefer my old Boye KnitMaster sets, especially now that I've learned that I can hook them up to ChiaoGoo Red Twist (small) cables and cable connectors. If I didn't have the Boye tips, I'd buy the whole set of ChiaoGoo interchangeables.

I do not like bamboo needles; I gave away the ones I had.

I wasn't happy with the Harmony woods from KnitPicks, so I gave them away too, but I like the KnitPicks nickel-plated tips and their clear acrylic tips. I just am unhappy with their cables; too many of them have broken in use. Another replacement cable is on its way to me as I type. I think it's the fifth or sixth that I had to ask for. Replacements are free, but it's a pain to have it break and drop a slew of stitches.

There are other interchangeable sets available. It's up to your likes/dislikes and the depth of your pockets.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Jess thanks for the info will look into the the needles 
Marilyn


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Then there's eBay ... my downfall!
In our knitting group, the ladies are falling all over themselves to buy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32-inch-carbonized-18-sets-Circular-Bamboo-Knitting-Needles-size-/191680319834?hash=item2ca109915a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-11-Size-80cm-Durable-Stainless-Steel-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-16-Set-/141707522155?hash=item20fe6d306b

At those prices, it's no loss if one decides one doesn't really like them. At worst, they can be used as cheap stitch holders!

Mind, most of those ladies are relatively new to using circular needles and loath to try double-pointed needles, so they get really long circulars (to work socks with Magic Loop) and/or two sets (to work socks on two circulars). If you don't need _really_ pointy tips, they're just fine.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, I did the "clear out, sort" thing, and I swear it has multiplied. No one can get into the spare bedroom bed, hang clothes in the closet, put anything under the bed or against the walls for that matter! Somehow it all seemed to fit before I put it in totes, plastic bags. At least I know now where some "lots" are and can start work on things. I dare not close the bedroom door or it will multiply again. Oh boy, do I have to live a long time to even work through part of this. I am so therapy organized now and feel much better - till next time .........


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iblimey said:


> Well, I did the "clear out, sort" thing, and I swear it has multiplied. No one can get into the spare bedroom bed, hang clothes in the closet, put anything under the bed or against the walls for that matter! Somehow it all seemed to fit before I put it in totes, plastic bags. At least I know now where some "lots" are and can start work on things. I dare not close the bedroom door or it will multiply again. Oh boy, do I have to live a long time to even work through part of this. I am so therapy organized now and feel much better - till next time .........


"Therapy organized"??? Is that what you meant to type, or is it a Freudian slip? Did you intend to type 'thoroughly' instead? 

If you feel the need for more such therapy, I have a room full of boxes full of yarn ... :twisted:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

My husband actually wrote a computer program (much like an inventory store program, but mostly with fields for places where skeins are hidden, how many, whole or parts etc) for me for that purpose... And I still do loose tracks of some skeins at times.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Jessica-Jean. The "therapy-organized" was supposed to make me feel better, and I do, if I keep the door closed. And what is in your boxes? I am sure I can help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iblimey said:


> Hi Jessica-Jean. The "therapy-organized" was supposed to make me feel better, and I do, if I keep the door closed. *And what is in your boxes? I am sure I can help.*


There are boxes of yarn. 
One large plastic bin has acrylic in shades of red.
One cardboard 'file' box has acrylic whites.
One large plastic bin has 'chunky Shetland' (75% acrylic/25% wool) of an assortment of brands.
Several boxes of variegated acrylics.
Several boxes of assorted wool yarns.
Boxes of unsorted-as-they-came-from-the-second-hand-store yarns.

I could fill several pages this way. The boxes are stacked three deep to the front wall, and there are approximately seven stacks - all go up to the 8' ceiling. And there are more boxes along another wall - only one deep (whew!) and more on shelves along another wall, and more stacked hodgepodge on a couch under the radiator on the fourth wall ... and more in the room I call 'library' but which these days seems to have as many balls of yarn as books ...

The problem is, every time I begin to sort things, I get sidetracked! I see a yarn and remember seeing a pattern it would be perfect for, so I search for the pattern, and that yarn stays out - whether I find the pattern or not. MANY bags with yarn destined to be made into ? Can't find the pattern or have mislaid it.

And all around on any surface are stacks of pattern print-outs, pattern leaflets, pattern booklets, pattern books, and hand-scrawled patterns and notes for patterns.

My darling's gone for the next two weeks starting Saturday. When should I expect you?


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

We must be sisters! I can't get my tubs to the ceiling as I can't reach them and also there are so many odd sizes. Tried the colour sorting, that didn't work, next was by brand. That also didn't work as I would end up with a tub and a half etc. Then had to fill it up with something else.
I think we should get together as I am sure we would have lots of laughs even if we didn't get it all sorted. And it is still so darn hot here during the day. I need a cool rainy day and that is far, far away.
Hester
P.S. But I do your ideas. No car I my garage but more yarn.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

It sounds as though you haven't used under the bed, couch or dressers yet. I am too old to climb up a ladder to 8ft but I am sure I could corral a grandson for help. He bribes very easily.
Hester


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd love to have an organized stash. But in reality, I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Good point. Now off to find that Simply Soft tub with all the colours in it.
Hester


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I'd love to have an organized stash. But in reality, I'd rather be knitting.


Precisely! And that's why my stash is only partially organized. I'd rather be knitting, reading/replying on KP, shopping for more yarn, _anything_ rather than organizing! Organizing sounds and feels like a very bad four-letter word ... work!


----------



## Atwilkes (Oct 11, 2011)

Me too! But I will confess that I have bought duplicates because I couldn’t find something or was at a yarn store and simply didn’t remember exactly what I had. Consequently I have gobs and gobs of Madelinetosh in the Spectrum color in about three different but closely related yarn weights and types. And I still didn’t have what I needed for a plus sized sweater for myself. At the price of that yarn, this starts getting pretty damned expensive after a while! What I decided to do was at least keep track of yarn that I have multiples of that will be used for larger projects. What I won’t keep track of is my sock yarns or lace/fingering weight yarns because those I usually buy single skeins of those. Those I will separate and treat as my Creativity Treasure Stash: yarns that I can use for any single skein project my heart desires at that time and place.


----------



## IrisY76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

